

Your anonymous posts to Secret aren't anonymous after all - robabbott
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/secret/?mbid=social_twitter

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8211747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8211747)
(135 points, 2 days ago, 93 comments)

~~~
robabbott
Thank you. I missed this. I'm surprised it wasn't flagged as a duplicate.

